# Can goats eat grape vines?



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

We trimmed our grape vines this weekend...can our goats eat them? Thanks. Sara


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

mine eat them not problem


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine get into them every single summer - despite all my efforts to keep them out. They're doing just fine.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

at least twice a summer I accidentally don't latch the gate or just let the goats roam my fenced yard. Whenever this happens, no grapevine is safe. We have a large on that grows on an old clothesline post, and every year the only surviving leaves are those at the top of the plant out of the reach of the goats and are just above standing pygmy goat height, lol. this also happens to all the trees and edible bushes in the area as well.


----------



## MN Mom (May 19, 2003)

Super, I knew I could count on ya'll. Thanks. Sara


----------

